# My puppy loves the bunnies but loves hay even more



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

.............................


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh bless, surely have a curious face why the heck bunny loves the hay...


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

All our pets get on really well. The rabbits really only go into the hutch to eat and use the litter tray (the hutch is kept open so they can choose to come and go as they please). Most of the time they are teasing the dogs or chasing the cats I often have friends saying dont the dogs or cats chase the rabbits. Tbh Shadow our collie has a couple of times but he is learning how to approach them better now and usually lays down and waits for them to come over to him now. Most of the time it's the rabbits that are being the cheeky ones.


----------

